# Regulatory Compliance Category > Tax Forum > [Question] Easyfile Error 3115

## Unclegodie

Hi,

I could not submit my EMP501 return on time because of the below error showing. Anyone who knows how to fix this error, please assist.


  Update Employer 
  Employer NOT updated 
  Error Code 3115 

Initially the field validation had failed because of the missing SIC17 code and the employer address, which I then correctly filled in.

Regards,

----------


## Bill Andre

Hi All,
I am experiencing the same problem as detailed below and SARS are unable to assist telephonically, and have not responded to e mails sent.
Any ideas ?

Regards

Bill







> Hi,
> 
> I could not submit my EMP501 return on time because of the below error showing. Anyone who knows how to fix this error, please assist.
> 
> 
>   Update Employer 
>   Employer NOT updated 
>   Error Code 3115 
> 
> ...

----------


## Dave A

In my experience, if you go to Employer Admin, select the Edit section, select the Employer, then work your way through the pages using the Next button at the bottom of each page, you'll get a warning as you try to leave the page if there is any compulsory information missing.

----------


## Bill Andre

Thanks Dave,
I have done all that, several times, but the error message still appears when I try to save.
I am going to manually submit the EMP501 and documents to SARS and will discuss this with them then. If I get a solution, I will post it

----------


## Mike C

Sometimes it can be as simple as the Post Box number.  You are not supposed to type in "P O Box"  just the number.  Also check to see that none of the entries have special characters - for example  @ ' : etc. which may cause problems.

----------


## Unclegodie

Hi All,
I eventually managed to get rid of this error. SARS indicated that It's because of Database corruption hence I had to make a backup of my database extract the PAYE number file and bring it to blank Easyfile version thereafter this error went away. I would be happy to email you all the steps to clear this. 
Regards, Godfrey

----------

Mike C (17-Oct-18)

----------


## Mike C

Glad it is sorted.  I am sure this will be of help to someone else who experiences the same hassle.

----------


## Bill Andre

> Hi All,
> I eventually managed to get rid of this error. SARS indicated that It's because of Database corruption hence I had to make a backup of my database extract the PAYE number file and bring it to blank Easyfile version thereafter this error went away. I would be happy to email you all the steps to clear this. 
> Regards, Godfrey


Well done Godfrey !

I would appreciate it if you could e mail me the steps.

Thank you

Bill  (bandre@mweb.co.za)

----------


## Dave A

> I would be happy to email you all the steps to clear this.


Or just post them here...  :Confused: 
Is it that complicated?

----------


## Bill Andre

> Or just post them here... 
> Is it that complicated?


This site is amazing. Thanks to Dave for assistance and Godfrey for the technical advice. I was able to submit the EMP 501 return electronically this morning . :Smile: 
 I will be posting the steps this afternoon but if anyone needs assistance, please e mail me -  bandre@mweb.co.za.

You guys rock !

----------


## Bill Andre

Hi All,
First you need a blank easyfile backup file. It's too large to attach here but email me at bandre@mweb.co.za and I will gladly send it to you.
Also make sure you have winzip on your system.

Then proceed as follows:

[I]Your database is corrupted. Please make a backup of your e@syFile. Utilities-Database utilities-Backup DB Directory and save it onto the desktop. Restore the e@syFile backup that I have attached onto the email on your e@syFile. It is a blank e@syFile.

Now go to your backup that you saved onto the desktop-unzip it-extract the PAYE number file and the Key and Text file. You will then log into e@syFile using ADMIN and then P@ssword1 as the password. Then go to Utilities-merge db-merge the PAYE number file. E@syFile will ask you for login name and password when you merge-use the Departments login details to initiate merge. The error on the form will go away after the merge. 

If you have any problems, let me know and I will be glad to help.

Thanks again Godfrey for your help.

----------


## MELISSANAIDOO

Hi Godfrey,

please email me the steps to clear this error (melissa@cwsgrp.co.za)

Kind Regards
Melissa

----------


## henryvds8

> Glad it is sorted.  I am sure this will be of help to someone else who experiences the same hassle.


Hi There, can you PLEASE email me the steps as well henryvds8@gmail.com

----------


## Carin Viljoen

Good day, can you possibly send me info for fixing this login / update error on easyfile?

----------


## Bill Andre

Hi Carin,
Please e mail me at bandre@mweb.co.za and I will send you the details.

----------

